# Rhino disc mower



## Larry 1486 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bought a Rhino disc mower on a auction a model RDM 9. Needs a couple of new disc where the blades bolt to. Called a equipment dealer that handles rhino and they never heard of a RDM 9. The bar and disc looks like my old GMD 77 kuhn disc mower and a 465 New Holland I use to own. Does anyone know anything about this model of Rhino disc mower? I know that kuhn made the NH 462 and 465 and also the John Deere 260 disc mower but is this also a kuhn built and also anyone know where I might find some used disc to fit any of these model mowers?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Larry 1486 said:


> Bought a Rhino disc mower on a auction a model RDM 9. Needs a couple of new disc where the blades bolt to. Called a equipment dealer that handles rhino and they never heard of a RDM 9. The bar and disc looks like my old GMD 77 kuhn disc mower and a 465 New Holland I use to own. Does anyone know anything about this model of Rhino disc mower? I know that kuhn made the NH 462 and 465 and also the John Deere 260 disc mower but is this also a kuhn built and also anyone know where I might find some used disc to fit any of these model mowers?


Hayden Equipment at Cynthiana Ky. would know I know they handle Rhino products there and it is not far from you.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Larry1486 I thought you were at Carlisle Ky. I didn't know you were on the other end of the state in Carlisle County. You could still call Hayden Equipment in Cynthiana Ky not to far from Lexington ask For Joe Hayden he could probably still help you.


----------



## Larry 1486 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, I will give them a call and see if they can give some information on this model of disc mower.


----------



## hayeqdist (Dec 10, 2009)

SItrex makes the Rhino Disc mowers, best bet is trying the North American Sitrex Distributor John Day Company or White's in Texas. There was a change in the cutter bars starting last year.
SItrex makes a DM5-DM8, you probably have a DM8


----------



## agguy50 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am looking for a bar for the Rhino Hay Cutter with the model number RDM 9. Does anyone know where I can locate a use bar or a place that sells parts? I have called the companies listed above, but haven't had any luck. Thanks!


----------

